# UP bear outfitters



## keith1216 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking to book a bear hunt for 2013.I thought I had a outfitter set up but can't get a hold of him. Open to any suggestions one might have as to guide services anyone has used.Thanks,Keith


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

google up daves hogwild in northland mi.was good to us this year


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

woods and waters magazine has hunting guide classifieds. The guides tend to stick to a certain management unit and state the unit they hunt in the adv.

Good luck on getting your permit and having a fruitful hunt.


----------



## tpquack (Feb 25, 2004)

Get a hold of Hank Pole he hunts out of the Amasa/Baraga unit! Hunted with him 2 years ago and was the best time anyone could ask for. I am trying to get points saved up to go back to his camp as fast as I can.


----------



## keith1216 (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought hank was getting out of the business. need someone to clear this up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Use the search function for Hank Pole.


----------



## Born to Hunt (Jan 10, 2013)

Me and two buddys hunted with JR Sikkila in the Barga unit two of us tagged out the third missed his bear, we hunted in the Sidnaw area he did a good job for us, you can find his info on U P Bearguides


----------

